# CFAT TESTING



## canada22 (5 Nov 2005)

I had a quick question about the reserves... i didn't score hi enough to get the trades I wanted in the regular force, what are the requirements for the reserves. Would the results be the same in the reserves?


----------



## aesop081 (5 Nov 2005)

iwanttoserve23 said:
			
		

> I had a quick question about the reserves... i didn't score hi enough to get the trades I wanted in the regular force, what are the requirements for the reserves. Would the results be the same in the reserves?



If you dont have the aptitude for a trade in the regs....what makes you think the requirements are different for the reserves ?  Trades are the same just different levels of training ( in some cases at least).


----------



## Cabose (5 Nov 2005)

didn't somebody in another topic say something about the fact that they managed to get in the reserves even though they didn't pass the reg aptitude test. i know they didn't go into detail  about it but they did say that they had scored high enough to get into the reserves but not the regular army.
correct me if I'm wrong thats just what i remember


----------



## D-n-A (5 Nov 2005)

The CFAT is the same regardless if you go reserve or reg force.


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (5 Nov 2005)

MikeL said:
			
		

> The CFAT is the same regardless if you go reserve or reg force.



Slightly off topic mike,
when doing a CT from PRes to Reg, are you required to re-take the test? Or, is that only required if you switch trades...
im attempting to transfer from PRes Inf to Reg Inf... just wondering.

And yeah, they are exactly the same.
If you completed high school you should be able to pass the aptitude test, when I wrote the CFAT it was around the same level of difficulty of typical grade 10-12 education where I was from anyway.


----------



## D-n-A (5 Nov 2005)

jmackenzie_15 said:
			
		

> Slightly off topic mike,
> when doing a CT from PRes to Reg, are you required to re-take the test? Or, is that only required if you switch trades...
> im attempting to transfer from PRes Inf to Reg Inf... just wondering.
> 
> ...



I had to retake the CFAT for mine because I did my first one(to get into the reserve) back in 2002. Not sure if it was only because the scores probably expired or if ithad anything to do with changing trades. Either way I'm glad I took the test again since I aced it this time, plus I got to take the new CFAT test thats you do on a computer


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (5 Nov 2005)

MikeL said:
			
		

> I had to retake the CFAT for mine because I did my first one(to get into the reserve) back in 2002.



Crap.

Does it expire after a certain period of time? Like is it only good for two years, then if you want to transfer you have to take it again or something? 

Seems silly to me since if you passed the test to do your job, and have been doing it for a few years, do they think you could possibly have gotten worse and less intelligent as a result? Bizarre.


----------



## D-n-A (5 Nov 2005)

If you want to do a componet transfer an stay in your trade I don't know if you have to redo it or not, best bet would be to call your local CFRC and find out. Like I said before, I was happy to redo the test since I didn't do that good on my first one(probably just nervous); an I scored high on my last one which opened up every trade to me.


----------



## kincanucks (6 Nov 2005)

The freaking aptitude test doesn't expire. If you are doing a CT and going for a different trade and you didn't meet the minimum for the trade before than you have to rewrite it.


----------



## laser_taser_blazer (6 Nov 2005)

Yahh I only one wrong on my CFAT.  :warstory: (where is the dancing emote?) lol
You need a min of like 20 or something to be in the CF so its really not that hard.
The diffculity is around a grade 7 math test, and grade 12 reading test. Do some grade 7 problems if you want. 
Thats it.


----------



## koss78a (8 Nov 2005)

In regards to the testing for NCM for regular force. 
What happens if you fail the test one time or your score is too low for the trade that you wanted?
Can you rewrite so you can qualify?

As well, what if one passes the medical and the tests and the interview and gets accepted.

Can an applicant decide when they want to start the basic training process?
OR do you have to leave for basic training after your accepted, and you have no say as to what date u can do it?

just in case of second thoughts, it would be good just to do the testing and see where i stand, and then make a final decision.

Also if one backs down from leaving, can they reapply later in the year? or do they have to start from scratch again?


----------



## kincanucks (9 Nov 2005)

What happens if you fail the test one time or your score is too low for the trade that you wanted?
Can you rewrite so you can qualify?


You can write the test twice. The second time three months after the first.

_As well, what if one passes the medical and the tests and the interview and gets accepted._

Not before you pass the test.


_Can an applicant decide when they want to start the basic training process?
OR do you have to leave for basic training after your accepted, and you have no say as to what date u can do it?_   You go when we tell you to.

_just in case of second thoughts, it would be good just to do the testing and see where i stand, and then make a final decision._

Well you have me confused.   The process is you write the test and if you pass then you do the rest of the processing.

_Also if one backs down from leaving, can they reapply later in the year? or do they have to start from scratch again?_

I think I have seen these questions before.   If you turn down an offer then your file is closed and then you will have to reapply.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (9 Nov 2005)

Actually, it dependins on which trade you are going for. For example. I qualified to be an MP in the reserve but not the regular force. Some trades are the same score regular or reserve though.

Regards,


----------



## dgrayca (9 Nov 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> The freaking aptitude test doesn't expire. If you are doing a CT and going for a different trade and you didn't meet the minimum for the trade before than you have to rewrite it.



Its not that the test expires, its that the GMT doesn't count anymore.  If you wrote the GMT when you enrolled, you need to do the "new" CFAT when you do a CT.


----------



## MMTROOP (27 Dec 2005)

I wrote my CFAT test withn the last year and was rejected. 
I completed the test,then spoke to a recruiting officer she told me i was unsuccessfully and that the cut off was 18 and my mark was 15. 
I'm 22 yrs old i have my grade 12 diploma,I have my 1 yr Diesel Repair Ind and Marine trade certificate, I also have experience operating various peaces of heavy equipment,and recently graduated and received my Heavy equipment operators certificates. 
I chose MSEOP Mobile support equipment operator,and Armoured equipment operator and Veichle tech theses where my choices. 
According to my CFAT testing turns out I'm not suited or qualify for this type of work,alltho at the time of testing i held a NSCC Nova Scotia community college 1 year Diesel Repair Industrial and Marine certificate and over 1000 hours operating heavy construction equipment,but because i didn't know what some bullshit words meant and am not great at math my mark was 15 and not 18 or higher but allready had the skills and experience under my belt for the trades i applied for. 
Alos i race and ride dirtbikes freestyle moto cross and can launch a Dirtbike over a 80 FT gap and bang off 40 pushups like its a joke.
I am currently seeking work in the construction Industry threwout Canada and the US.Minimum wage rate for my skill level and experience $18 hr. with out dodgeing bullits. alltho i was pumped to join.

I have heard many stories of skilled educated individuals who are unsucsessfull at this test but have the skills experience and training certificates.

that test is bullshit


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 Dec 2005)

I flunked a job interview for a thoracic surgeon position at UofA Hospital.  I failed because I didn't know what a few of those dangly bits in the chest cavity were called.  Weird, because I've skinned a few of the neighbours cats, and clean my own fish with very little help...that stupid test was bullshit too...


----------



## old medic (27 Dec 2005)

Locked. 

MMTROOP;

Review the forum guidelines before posting again:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

If you have an actual question, search for an answer.
If your only here to complain, we can't help you, and your time here will be short.


----------

